# Have you ever been in a relationship?



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

i've never been in one, never went out of a date or kissed or anything.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 30 and never been on a date. Never hugged, kissed, or held hands and I'm still a virgin


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm 30 and never been on a date. Never hugged, kissed, or held hands and I'm still a virgin


Well I got you beat - I'm 40 and never been on a date, kissed, or held hands, etc. Since there are other SA'ers here I wouldn't be too shocked if someone can beat me as far as being older and never being on a date.

I blame SA, of course, for why I've never been able to start any kind of a relationship. But there were also other reasons. If you are interested then you can click on the link below to read my life story.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... ht=#318690

Lifetimer


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

GreyCloud said:


> i've never been in one, never went out of a date or kissed or anything.


Same with me


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

in my 2nd


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, I was in a five year relationship when I was alot younger.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like I have 3 months and 8 days before I enter the exclusive oldest 10% club. :b I look forward to the initiation and hope there's a membership card.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Never been in a relationship.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, but not since I was 18.


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

Which option to we choose if we're 46?


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

In a relationship now and i've been with him for 18 months,this is my first relationship.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

yes, im 19


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

nope never, a couple of friendly hugs is about the most of my experience


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes,
Long distance for 2 years.
Living in sin for 5 years.
Married for 8 years.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

Of course not. It's me.


----------



## se7 (Nov 28, 2005)

Had a 7 month relationship, 2 years ago. God knows how long it will be till the next! Any offers??


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

> Had a 7 month relationship, 2 years ago. God knows how long it will be till the next! Any offers??


Ha ha that's great! If I was from England I might take ya up on that


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I've been in one relationship which lasted for 8 years.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

A few dates, but no relationships...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I had a gf for a month.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

No.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, I'm 28. Three relationships:

1. A dating relationship that lasted 6 weeks, June-July '98
2. A hookup 'relationship' that lasted 2 weeks, August '98
3. A long term relationship-turned-marriage, Oct. '98-Present (married Sept. 2000-present)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mr_Twig said:


> Of course not. It's me.


Yeah. _Me.... in a relationship_?! That's crazy talk. 
I'm 20.

I would probably date the 90 year old man with Alzheimer's who tried to hit my mom with a cane. At least he'd be delirious enough to go along with it.

And there's always mail-order brides.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Yes, but not since I was 17. It was a long-term, abusive relationship, and I remember that I finally got away from him in April 1994. I've dated a few times since then, but these were disastrous set-ups. I haven't really even been kissed in 12 years.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

nope


----------



## drummerboy (Jun 4, 2006)

I've gone on a few dates here and there over the years. Didn't lose my virginity until I was 29 (9 years ago). That was the longest relationship I ever had (4 months), and the only one in which I could really call her a 'girlfriend' - ie: she wasn't dating other guys as far as I know. I've never been happier in my life than when I was with her. Then she abruptly dumped me and it took me years to get over it. 

The last sexual contact I ever had was 3 years ago (no intercourse, though), and I'm still trying to get the courage to actively seek out someone new. At 38, it's awfully hard to imagine finding a woman that is OK with my social ineptitude and lack of financial stability. But I'm still trying to maintain hope.


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

53 yrd old, 3 relationships and a few other "just dates"...first relationship lasted about 6 months...2nd relationship lasted 7 years...and the 3rd relationship lasted 26 years with my husband. all the guys I dated or were with were more outgoing than myself...or they might never have happened. I can pretend to be almost normal in a one on one situation...I still feel insecure at times with my husband...but he has pretty much accepted me as I am...everybody has their own insecurities...even outgoing people like my husband...
I go through cycles of bouncing back and forth between insecurity and confidence.
I can understand the yearnings to kiss, hug, be held...etc. Even with a husband I still feel those yearnings, since I am a very needy person. As my husband might say "It's never enough, is it?" He is not the kind of person who seems to crave touching...I am that type. So the imbalance of our needs sometimes drives me crazy. But in spite of that imbalance I would not have chosen anyone else.


----------

